# Good deals at gun shows?



## NAdams65 (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking to purchase my first pistol in the near future. Leaning towards the Springfield XD sub-com 9mm. To be used for personal defense and CC in the future. Anyway....there is a gun show coming to town (Abilene, TX) in a couple weeks and, having never been, I wondered if the deals at gun shows are worth the wait. I'm looking to buy new if that makes a difference. 

Thanks in advance....

Nate


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you have your CWL you can take it home the same day in Fl. I have saved between $50.00 and a $100.00 at shows when buying new. Good luck. :smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Do your homework before you go! Know *EXACTLY* what you want and how much you can get it for locally and on-line (don't forget to factor shipping and FFL fees). I believe there are way too many vendors that take advantage of people who assume that becuase it's a gun show they are automatically getting a good deal and will take advantage of that if you let them. If you can it for the same price locally, IMO, it's better to build a relationship with a local shop and help the local economy. Having cash versus credit may help as well.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

I couldn't agree with you more on this one, Todd.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Todd

I go to gun shows often and just 2 weeks ago both my son and I bought a gun at the Fort Worth gun show.

We got good prices, but we knew ahead of time what we wanted and how much we wanted to pay. :smt023

If you see something that you want and don't know the right price - just go to gunbroker.com on your cell phone & look it up. 

:smt1099


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been to 4-5 shows since joining the real world and found no better prices and usually found no real deals on new weapons. Some might be the same, but not less. For that reason I shopped several local shops, found one I like and won't really go anywhere else. It's been said before having a relationship with a local guy is better all around. I'm done getting my feet wet anyway. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's been a year or more since I got a good deal at a gun show. The pre- and post - election panic was a license to steal for some of the less reputable vendors, and even the 'good guys' were often high on their prices and wouldn't negotiate. There were so many newbies to feast on, they would not even talk to someone who actually knew the value of whatever they were selling.

That situation should be easing a little bit, but as others have said, do your homework. My formula used to be to price a gun online at Bud's Gun Shop, add about $40 for shipping and transfer fee, and anything new I could buy for close to that price was a decent deal. The used guns are harder to buy, for me, and are nearly always priced too high, unless you find a deal with an individual who carried one in to sell or trade.

If you have an _Academy_ locally, that would probably be your best bet for an XD. The main advantage of a gun show is the wide selection.


----------



## NAdams65 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. Yes we do have an Acadamy in town and I've looked at pistols there. After looking at most of the other shops and pawn shops in town, I think Acadamy has the best prices and selection in new 9mm handguns. 

Being West Texas in the fall, I'm guessing the gun show will be ripe with long guns. Not my scene so I think I might as well skip it and save myself the hassle.

Thanks again for the help.....

Nate


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

NAdams65 said:


> ... Being West Texas in the fall, I'm guessing the gun show will be ripe with long guns. Not my scene so I think I might as well skip it and save myself the hassle.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.....
> 
> Nate


Hassle?

Algore might view gun shows as a hassle. I don't. I go to gun shows for the "hassle" every chance I get.

As far as value goes, gun shows are kinda like auctions. There are good deals and bad deals at auctions and gun shows. Just because you buy something at a gun show (or auction) doesn't mean you get a "good" deal, or bad deal. The price you pay for your item determines whether it is a good deal or a bad deal - not where you buy it.


----------



## NAdams65 (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry....."Hassle" was a poor choice of words. Maybe "logistical challenge" would be better. 
You see, attending a gun show on a weekend means looking for someone to take my kids for a few hours so I can go alone. My wife is in Afghanistan for a year so I'm a single parent right now.....doesn't seem fair....she gets to play with guns every day. Although, I'm sure she would trade that in a second to be able to play with our kids. :smt1099


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Out of 8 gunshops in my area and knowing what each wants, I always find a better deal at the gun shows. I also believe some of the best deals can be had for used arms also. I watch people bring in their arms and I know the dealers will not give them what they want. I follow them after they get a quote or two then make them an offer.
This was long ago back in the mid 80's and went to a show with $250 to spend. I was on my feet all day having a great time buying and selling. I left that show with no firearms but a wad of cash $1520.00. That was one of a kind for me. On the way home I went into my favorite gunshop bought a 92f and took out the wife for a happy meal.


----------

